# 2001 Passat Suddenly hard start, runs rough



## CommieHunter (May 17, 2007)

So a short while ago, my 2001 B5.5 Passat, 30v V6 took a bite out of a curb and broke the AC line and bent one of the AC components under the fender. I don't think it affected the car, because it ran fine for 2 weeks after that, just no AC.

So one night we drive it out, park it, and later that night try to start it. It clatters, coughs, but won't start. I stand on the pedal to start it and it really makes a racket, runs, gives me the ECP (or EDC or ECU or whatever light) CEL, and Alternator light. Horrible. Dies when I take my foot of the pedal.

Tried a couple days later to start it, cranked, started, still clatters and coughs, it makes a noise like a cylinder has a hole in it and it's puffing air out of it (also clanking). Has zero power, and I can't get it to the store to read the code. CEL was flashing, no other lights.

Any guesses as to where to first?


----------

